# 2WW - is it safe to go swimming?



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Mel, Jeanette,

I am now in the 2nd week of the 2ww and I was wondering if it is safe to go swimming. I have been out walking to get some exercise and I am trying to take it as easy as possible but I thought swimming may be a possibility. I have booked 2 weeks holiday from work so that I can be stress free. I am trying a different tactic this time as the last couple of times I went straight back to work but it can be a very stressful job so this time I took the time off. So, to bide some time I thought I might go swimming but I'm not if it is the best thing to do or not? Any advice?

Many thanks
Kitten (Debbie)


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Debbie

I am not too sure about this, but I am sure that I read a post on here that said to avoid swimming until implantation has occured (to avoid muscles being strained).

I maybe wrong so hopefully one of the girls will correct me.

Good luck.

Love

Jeanette


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Debbie

I have been advised to do no swimming in the first few weeks so I wouldn't take the chance if I were you. 

Sorry this is probably what you do not want to hear but better to be safe. They also told me no hoovering either! 

Michelle


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Michelle,

Thanks for the advice, I wasn't too sure. When I spoke to my clinic originally they said you can do anything within reason  But you've made up my mind for me I don't think I will take the chance. Thanks again 

Kitten x


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Kitten

No worries - you just get so much conflicting information on these things!! Heres hoping we both get BFPs on our FET!

Michelle


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

hi Kitten

I've always been advised not to go swimming or take a bath during the 2ww.
Lois


----------

